

Lions: a photo essay by Nathan Myhrvold (2007) - Rod
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/myhrvold_lions07/myhrvold_lions07_index.html

======
brandnewlow
Each photo was a bit more harrowing and intense than the previous one. I
enjoyed reading a photo essay about lions in which I really had no idea what
to expect in the next photo because it wasn't coming from a traditional travel
magazine.

